
Senator: Crime Victims Should Be Able to Sue Apple, Google for Encrypting Data - paralelogram
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/senator-crime-victims-should-be-able-to-sue-apple-google-for-encrypting-data
======
MCRed
How about we let citizens sue members of congress for passing legislation that
violates the constitution?

Instead of waiting years for the supreme court to maybe take a case, we should
be able to take them to court where they have to meet a burden of proof to
prove the constitution authorizes the legislation (Every line of it) and if
they fail they are personally liable if they voted for it (or signed it in the
case of the president.)

Putting their own necks on the line might instill some discipline.

------
afarrell
Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D-Rhode Island) was first elected in 2006, meaning he
is up for re-election in November 2018. In 2012, he was the only candidate for
the Democratic party and then beat his Republican opponent 64.81% to 34.97%.
[1]

Who among you would be willing to allocate volunteer-hours to help a civil-
libertarian Democrat running to unseat him in 2018? Who among you would be
willing to lead such a team? If politicians spend hours upon hours raising
money that they can use to pay campaign workers, how would they feel knowing
that an opponent has such a team already?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_election_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_election_in_Rhode_Island,_2012#Democratic_primary)

------
gumby
Great idea. Let's also allow crime victims to sue car companies who make
getaway cars.

~~~
dba7dba
And how about construction companies that laid the road and made the bridges?
And driving school instructors for teaching the criminals how to drive?

Geesh.

------
setpatchaddress
The Democrats are supposed to support sound science. In practice, the
supposedly enlightened left is often confused on these subjects (see also:
support for the TSA).

Are there no progressive think-tanks willing to step up in the tech policy
department and educate Democratic politicians?

~~~
namlem
The Democrats have a lot more intelligent, competent politicians among their
ranks than the GOP, but that doesn't mean most of them aren't self-serving,
out of touch assholes.

------
omarforgotpwd
So I guess we can also sue gun companies that make murder weapons, right?

~~~
hga
We can be pretty sure he doesn't like this law:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protection_of_Lawful_Commerce_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protection_of_Lawful_Commerce_in_Arms_Act)
The Republican he replaced was no prize, was one of only two who voted against
it.

